# Java Applet beenden



## Tonipasta (8. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Applet geschrieben, das beim Start ein JFrame aufruft. In diesem ist eine Menüleiste mit Datei -> Beenden

Wenn ich auf Beenden klicke soll das JFrame geschlossen werden. Als Application würde man:


```
Beenden.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event){
				System.exit(0);
			}
});
```
schreiben. Und was muss ich für System.exit(0) nun schreiben. Ich klicke auf Beenden und es tut sich nichts.


----------



## Michael... (8. Jul 2009)

Tonipasta hat gesagt.:


> Ich klicke auf Beenden und es tut sich nichts.


Es wird Dir wahrscheinlich eine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben.
Frames "schließt" man mit dispose();


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jul 2009)

Es dürfte sich dabei um eine AccessControlException handeln, weil Applets nicht die VM beenden dürfen. Auch wenn das Signal dazu aus einem JFrame kam, ist es nicht zulässig, weil ja das Applet den Frame instanziiert hat.

Entweder eine andere Webseite laden, das Applet signieren, was aber dazu führt, dass u. U. der ganze Browser geschlossen wird, oder aber wie von Michael... vorgeschlagen den Frame mit dispose() schließen.


----------

